# How to get my ball python to eat



## amorgese (Apr 24, 2022)

I’ve had a ball python for the last three weeks. He’s about 10 months old and will not eat.
His cage is at proper temp and humidity. Hasn’t been held for a week. Tried to feed him in his enclosure, that didn’t work. So I went back to the store and asked for advice they said to feed him in a paper bag. Tried that today and it didn’t work.

what should I do?


----------



## kankryb (Apr 25, 2022)

Leave it be, ballpythons are notorious for not eating for long periods of time, personal record is 9 months for a wild caught female, my advice is to try every 2 weeks and suddenly they normally start again


----------



## amorgese (Apr 26, 2022)

kankryb said:


> Leave it be, ballpythons are notorious for not eating for long periods of time, personal record is 9 months for a wild caught female, my advice is to try every 2 weeks and suddenly they normally start again


So I can’t hold him until he does eat then?


----------



## kankryb (Apr 26, 2022)

You can so he's still used to you and daily life just don't stress about it and offer food if you want every week or every 2 weeks, weigh him now and when he lost half you can begin to worry but if conditions are good he will most probably start way before that. Easy tricks are, rub mouse in egg yoke or pin pick the mouse head and press a bit of blood/brain out and smear. Good luck


----------



## amorgese (Apr 27, 2022)

kankryb said:


> You can so he's still used to you and daily life just don't stress about it and offer food if you want every week or every 2 weeks, weigh him now and when he lost half you can begin to worry but if conditions are good he will most probably start way before that. Easy tricks are, rub mouse in egg yoke or pin pick the mouse head and press a bit of blood/brain out and smear. Good luck


I’m supposed to be feeding him live, do those tricks still work? He’s starting to get squishy


----------



## kankryb (Apr 27, 2022)

Never tried on live mice but the pin pick might be a bit cruel  but if you haven't tried frozen mice yet I would defrost one and try dangling it in front of it if it doesn't work just leave there for 24 hours, try a few times then try tips. If you keep the live mouse you can try that one week and try defrosted next time


----------

